# Running - pain in heel!



## lucy123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi 

I have developed a pain in my heel which I think may be related to the running.

If I stand with foot on the floor and touch heel from the back, it really hurts and feels bruised. When I walk on it, the pain comes from under the foot.
It seemed to disappear once I got into running in the gym today, but hurts again afterwards. It feels quite sore. 

Any of you runners any idea what it could be and how to cure it?

I have good trainers so don't think it is them.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2011)

Could be heel bruise. Even with good trainers it's possible that your heel is not getting the support and shock absorbtion it needs, and some people need special inserts (orthotics) to prevent it. Or it might just be an overuse injury that needs a bit of rest/non-impact training instead. The pain may go as you start running because you get warmed up and also get those pain-masking endorphins - I ran for 23 miles with a broken leg once!

I'd probably try non-impact until you don'r experience it any more, then an extra day's rest. Very frustrating! Your PT might know more as they can examine it, I'm just guessing!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Alan, it does feel bruised. You may have a point as I was wearing heel lifts in my old trainers but didn't bother when I bought my aasics as were so comfy - may try putting them back in. Will take it gently for a few days - is slow running okay?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Alan, it does feel bruised. You may have a point as I was wearing heel lifts in my old trainers but didn't bother when I bought my aasics as were so comfy - may try putting them back in. Will take it gently for a few days - is slow running okay?



I'd go for an exercise bike or cross-trainer/stepper, or maybe swimming so you are not putting any extra stress on it.


----------

